# Sugarpill Haul!! *PIC HEAVY*



## dxgirly (Nov 7, 2010)

Decided to finally splurge and get some Sugarpill. Love love LOVE.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 7, 2010)

Now THAT's a haul! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Hilde (Nov 7, 2010)

Great sparkly and colorful haul!


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 7, 2010)

Lovely haul!! I love that lilac purple color (6th pic i believe?)


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 7, 2010)

That looks like the most exciting package to come home and open! All those colors! Enjoy =)


----------



## megan92 (Nov 7, 2010)

omg awesome haul!!  i have yet to try anything from sugarpill.  they all look soo gorgeous, but i wear neutrals 99% of the time haha.


----------



## ruthless (Nov 7, 2010)

I love Shrinkle (Amy's) blog it's SO colourful. I hope her make up line really takes off


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 7, 2010)

Some?!? You got the whole damn line!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy it, hon! You deserve it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	PS: My jealousy cannot be put into words.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 8, 2010)

*drools a little*

  	I am lemming Burning Heart.


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 8, 2010)

Those are totally georgeous!!! I totally want to order some Sugarpill now


----------



## Taj (Nov 9, 2010)

Lovely babies !


----------



## citruses (Nov 14, 2010)

eee, i am so incredibly jealous!  enjoy the haul


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 14, 2010)

so many colors!!!  great stash doll!


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Lucky!! I've been wanting Goldilux for the longest time.
  	Have fun!!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 17, 2010)

oh i'm so jealous of you. How is the quality of sugarpill? Is it worth the price?


----------



## standardseries (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the haulage!!  Enjoy =)


----------



## XicanaQueen (Nov 19, 2010)

I love Sugarpills Bright colors. Love the second pigment color, the purple one. How's the quality?


----------



## Nicala (Nov 20, 2010)

*droool* Enjoy those babies!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 22, 2010)

NICE!

  	Absolutely gorgeous!

  	Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Ooooh so many pretty colors! Thanks for the pics


----------



## dramatEYES (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice haul. That green shadow is stunning.


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 10, 2010)

looks great! i can't wait to try sugar pill products! The colors are amaaaaazing!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 20, 2010)

I love the colours you got


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Dec 21, 2010)

My eyes grew to the size of saucers when I saw the title of this post.  When the pictures finally loaded my eyes almost fell out of my head. No joke.


----------

